# Gremmy vs Ohnoki



## Vicotex (Apr 12, 2014)

Speed is equal...........


----------



## Chad (Apr 12, 2014)

Oonoki was able to tank 2 stronger meteors to the skull


----------



## Vicotex (Apr 12, 2014)

^That was with gaara's help


----------



## Darth Niggatron (Apr 12, 2014)

Onoki has 600Gt dc. Enough to clear Bleach.


----------



## Sablés (Apr 12, 2014)

^Only it isn't.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 12, 2014)

Onoki has the perfect counter to a meteor - the weight reduction shit



worked on the 10km large turtle too


----------



## tkpirate (Apr 12, 2014)

if that kid gets his head atomized,can he regen?i guess probably not.


----------



## Vicotex (Apr 12, 2014)

How fast is jinton, i remembered sasuke was saved by tobi when ohnoki used jinton on him


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Apr 12, 2014)

Lolonooki.
Grenmy doesn't need to pull the meteors out to kill gremmy.


----------



## Darth Niggatron (Apr 12, 2014)

ZenithXAbyss said:


> Grenmy doesn't need to pull the meteors out to kill gremmy.


I don't want to comment on how much sense this makes.
Onoki jintons, btw.


----------



## Lurko (Apr 12, 2014)

Onoki jintons this little kid.


----------



## tkpirate (Apr 12, 2014)

Though dosen't this kid have intangibility?so how would Onoki actually hit him?


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (Apr 12, 2014)

Can someone link me the meteor(Bleach) calc(For size and weight) please ?


----------



## Lurko (Apr 12, 2014)

tkpirate said:


> Though dosen't this kid have intangibility?so how would Onoki actually hit him?



More like imagination hax, if he gets really fucked up he ain't healing especially from Jinton.


----------



## tkpirate (Apr 12, 2014)

Mr. Black Leg said:


> Can someone link me the meteor(Bleach) calc(For size and weight) please ?


----------



## Vicotex (Apr 12, 2014)

What if double the kids weight and makes the kid heavy like a mountain?


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (Apr 12, 2014)

tkpirate - Thanks .

I got to ask, does the guy who did get that scalling in durability ?


----------



## Vicotex (Apr 12, 2014)

Yes , i believe kenny will soon be a toptier in bleach, judging from recent feat


----------



## Vicotex (Apr 12, 2014)

All forevermach29 fans gonna rejoice after all these years of struggle


----------



## tkpirate (Apr 12, 2014)

Mr. Black Leg said:


> I got to ask, does the guy who did get that scalling in durability ?



i think Gremmy has intangibility,and i don't think anyone would get the durability yet.


----------



## Aphelion (Apr 12, 2014)

tkpirate said:


> i think Gremmy has intangibility,and i don't think anyone would get the durability yet.



He doesn't, Kenpachi clearly knocked him back when he attacked.  He just "won't die" apparently.


----------



## Tapion (Apr 12, 2014)

speed equal? He does what he did with kenpachi and water, but with lava instead


----------



## Nikushimi (Apr 12, 2014)

Gremmy rapes.

Oonoki doesn't have the balls to make him imagine his own death the way Kenny did.

It's a lava/stone spam until Gremmy gets serious and finishes Oonoki under a meteor.


----------



## Catalyst75 (Apr 12, 2014)

Gremmy will have the advantage once he puts Onoki in a cube of water.  As per Gremmy's narration, the shock would make Onoki hesitate long enough to put him into a crevice (or freeze the cube of water into ice) and crush him.


----------



## LineageCold (Apr 12, 2014)

>This thread & the most replies.


----------



## FrozenFeathers (Apr 12, 2014)

Hey, it could have been worse if babyjeesus was here.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 12, 2014)

jinton    gg


----------



## blackguyinpinksuit (Apr 12, 2014)

EntangledHive said:


> He doesn't, Kenpachi clearly knocked him back when he attacked.  He just "won't die" apparently.



He should have the vanishing point intangible abilities since a product of his imagination could use it.

With that being said gremmy erase his existence making onoki forget and lose sight of him followed by using a CQC cookie transformation on onoki.


----------



## Aphelion (Apr 12, 2014)

blackguyinpinksuit said:


> He should have the vanishing point intangible abilities since a product of his imagination could use it.
> 
> With that being said gremmy erase his existence making onoki forget and lose sight of him followed by using a CQC cookie transformation on onoki.



I know he should theoretically be able to replicate the power, I'm just talking about the alleged invulnerability he gained at the end of last chapter.

Gremmy easily has the firepower to take out Onoki with raw force, the problem  is CIS that'll make him unlikley to go all out at the beginning and allowing Onoki to get off a Jinton.


----------



## Tapion (Apr 12, 2014)

> speed equal

> jinton startup time vs thinking 

Lava encasing gg


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 12, 2014)

what exactly would Gremmy do with his thinking here ?


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (Apr 12, 2014)

Think about how " I am important to Bleach now that I put it on high gigaton in only one chapter " .


----------



## Tapion (Apr 12, 2014)

Fluttershy said:


> what exactly would Gremmy do with his thinking here ?



assuming CIS is off, go in for the best method of killing onoooooki.....so he thinks onooki is in lava, like he did with zaraki when he used water and encased him.


----------



## blackguyinpinksuit (Apr 12, 2014)

The start up on jinton is atrocious. Mu could not even blast onoki and gaara away before naruto stopped him in freefall.

Onoki will be forced to stop and evade once gremmy use the environment to attack him from one hundred directions or when he gets enveloped in water out of nowhere.

I didn't believe people when they said onoki was overrated but now i see.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 12, 2014)

why would lava hurt Onoki ?  he should have _at least_ town durability  energy that is transfered to you from lava is quite pitiful in comparison 






> so he thinks onooki is in lava, like he did with zaraki when he used water and encased him.


soo, did he or did he not imagine lava encasing ? if not, then why are we using it ?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 12, 2014)

I also don't see how a flier is going to get "enveloped" by anything


----------



## blackguyinpinksuit (Apr 12, 2014)

Fluttershy said:


> I also don't see how a flier is going to get "enveloped" by anything



You don't think onoki can be completely surrounded by water just because he is in the air? Onoki flight speed is not amazing(gaara's sand cloud is faster than him) and zaraki got caught in mid air.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 12, 2014)

> You don't think onoki can be completely surrounded by water just because he is in the air? Onoki flight speed is not amazing(gaara's sand cloud is faster than him) and zaraki got caught in mid air.


1) even if he's caught - he just flies out, what's gonna stop him ? or vapes it with jinton
2) Zaraki can't fly
3) Oonoki caught the fast meteor  
4) Gaaras sand is actually >= Amaterasu, it's pretty damn fast when he's not tired


----------



## blackguyinpinksuit (Apr 12, 2014)

Fluttershy said:


> 1) even if he's caught - he just flies out, what's gonna stop him ? or vapes it with jinton
> 2) Zaraki can't fly
> 3) Oonoki caught the fast meteor
> 4) Gaaras sand is actually >= Amaterasu, it's pretty damn fast when he's not tired



1. All of this before gremmy follows up with enviroment attack rape? Gremmy won't just stand and watch him charge jinton unless he is acting retarded.

2. Zaraki was still in the air though just like onoki will be when he gets caught.

3. Weird feat i'd say but whatever. Onoki flying out before gremmy can even think would mean onoki could just blitz the kid which is obviously ridiculous.

4. Gaara's sand blocked throw enton projectiles which are not as fast amaterasu. Gaara's sand could not even keep pace with joki boy.

Give gremmy respect.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 12, 2014)

no, Gaaras sand intercepted Amaterasu at the kage summit






> enviroment attack rape


wat

and what kind of DC does that have ?


----------



## Vicotex (Apr 12, 2014)

You guys hve forgotten that ohnoki can manipulate earth too


----------



## blackguyinpinksuit (Apr 12, 2014)

Fluttershy said:


> no, Gaaras sand intercepted Amaterasu at the kage summit


Sasuke said he used enton according to scans unless you got a better source? 





> wat
> 
> and what kind of DC does that have ?



Making the terrain in the area attack onoki is what i'm talking about like when he was attacking kenpachi with a bunch of rock.

Onoki is a frail old man so does it really matter? Besides the meteor outlier shit he ain't got nothing to brag about but a bad back.

@Vicotex yeah but gremmy does it more casually that must be noted.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 12, 2014)

the scans showed amaterasu unless u'r blind 






> with a bunch of rock.
> 
> Onoki is a frail old man so does it really matter? Besides the meteor outlier shit he ain't got nothing to brag about but a bad back.













jinton gg


----------



## blackguyinpinksuit (Apr 12, 2014)

How does amaterasu smash into something like it does in the scan when it appear on a target. I am also sure sasuke knows what tech he is using.

If he can get jinton off most likely yeah GG i still think gremmy got the pressure game and versatility to take this.


----------



## 1Person (Apr 12, 2014)

Gaara's didnt intercept anything.
Gaara attacked sasuke who defended himself with eton.


----------



## Vicotex (Apr 12, 2014)

Cubic jinton dust particle  atomizrs that kid


----------



## Tapion (Apr 12, 2014)

Fluttershy said:


> soo, did he or did he not imagine lava encasing ? if not, then why are we using it ?



Um because CIS is off? Or do you believe its a necessity for lava to appear behind him? turrible. flutter.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 12, 2014)

I believe only things that appeared in the manga scans can be used 



lava's useless anyway


----------



## Tapion (Apr 12, 2014)

I'l think of something effective sooner or later


----------



## Aphelion (Apr 12, 2014)

He has 58 gigatons worth of imagination power at his disposal, getting past Onoki's durablity isn't the issue.



Starraver said:


> I'l think of something effective sooner or later


The question is, will Gremmy?


----------



## Louis Cyphre (Apr 12, 2014)

> Gremmy has 58 gigatons worth of imagination power at his disposal anyway


Bleach
Where reality warping is a shit and limited by silly things like biggatons 

BTW what are Ohnoki status anyway?


----------



## Aphelion (Apr 12, 2014)

Vicotex said:


> .............NLF.............


Go away.



Louis Cyphre said:


> Bleach
> Where reality warping is a shit and limited by silly things like biggatons
> 
> BTW what are Ohnoki status anyway?


Meh, when it comes to powers like these a limits gotta be placed somehow.


----------



## Louis Cyphre (Apr 12, 2014)

The commons limits of reality warping is range or/either user's proficiency
Bleach dragged it down to biggatons


----------



## Aphelion (Apr 12, 2014)

Louis Cyphre said:


> The commons limits of reality warping is range or/either user's proficiency
> Bleach dragged it down to biggatons



Well users proficiency certianly plays a very large role here as well.

Some sort of physical limit need to be placed as well.  You can't just have him blowing up galaxies.

Besides with Gremmy it's less "reality warping" and more object materialization/transmutation.


----------



## Regicide (Apr 12, 2014)

EntangledHive said:


> He has 58 gigatons worth of imagination power at his disposal, getting past Onoki's durablity isn't the issue.


No, whether or not he can actually output that in a way that isn't a meteor is.


----------



## Louis Cyphre (Apr 12, 2014)

EntangledHive said:


> Well users proficiency certianly plays a very large role here as well.


Indeed, while it's indeed a good power, he can't do very much with it aside from creating things out of thin air and changing something properties - "Candy bones" -.


> You can't just have him blowing up galaxies.





> Range


----------



## Sablés (Apr 12, 2014)

Regicide said:


> No, whether or not he can actually output that in a way that isn't a meteor is.



Sure but he seems pretty confident that meteor can't kill him once he's erased his fear of death.


----------



## Aphelion (Apr 12, 2014)

Regicide said:


> No, whether or not he can actually output that in a way that isn't a meteor is.


I don't see why not.  It's not like these are specialized attacks.  It's just whatever he thinks up.  Worth noting that he seems to be confident in his ability to survive that amount energy.



Louis Cyphre said:


> Indeed, while it's indeed a good power, he can't do very much with it aside from creating things out of thin air and changing something properties - "Candy bones" -.


I mean more along the lines of being able to output the amount of power necessary to destroy a galaxy


----------



## Louis Cyphre (Apr 12, 2014)

EntangledHive said:


> I mean more along the lines of being able to output the amount of power necessary to destroy a galaxy



Ah...ok point taken

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## lokoxDZz (Apr 12, 2014)

EntangledHive said:


> Well users proficiency certianly plays a very large role here as well.
> 
> Some sort of physical limit need to be placed as well.  You can't just have him blowing up galaxies.
> 
> Besides with Gremmy it's less "reality warping" and more object materialization/transmutation.



Woulnd't say that since he can create life at will and shit,even give it consciouness and all


----------



## Aphelion (Apr 12, 2014)

lokoxDZz said:


> Woulnd't say that since he can create life at will and shit,even give it consciouness and all



That still technically falls under materialization.


----------



## Tapion (Apr 12, 2014)

Uh, its not fan fiction. Its extremely stupid to think he, a reality warper , cannot conjure something because he has never done so. 

As long as the creations are within his threshold, he can drop a steamroller on you regardless of if he has shown to do so or not.


----------



## Iwandesu (Apr 12, 2014)

Starraver said:


> Uh, its not fan fiction. Its extremely stupid to think he, a reality warper , cannot conjure something because he has never done so.
> As long as the creations are within his threshold, he can drop a steamroller on you regardless of if he has shown to do so or not.


And it is nlf to think he, a low level reality Warper,  can do better things than the meteorite before it actually do. (If so, even at fairy tail we had the exactly same shit, with the glass-guy at tenrou arc)


----------



## Sablés (Apr 12, 2014)

iwandesu said:


> And it is nlf to think he, a low level reality Warper,  can do better things than the meteorite before it actually do. (If so, even at fairy tail we had the exactly same shit, with the glass-guy at tenrou arc)



Dropping a steam roller on somebody is more impressive than a meteorite?


----------



## LineageCold (Apr 12, 2014)

Starraver said:


> *Uh, its not fan fiction. Its extremelyStupidto think he, a reality warper , cannot conjure something because he has never done so*.







*Spoiler*: __ 



Are you being scarastic by any chance my friend  ?


----------



## Tapion (Apr 12, 2014)

I'm not going to feed you, here have a neg.


----------



## Sablés (Apr 12, 2014)

Are you people touched in the head or something.

or is your reading comprehension really that awful?

If someone can conjure something as immense as a 5 km meteorite. He can create a giant rock of 100 meters because it's perfectly within the scope of the NLF rule. The reality warper simply needs to posses the knowledge and mindset to use it in the appropriate manner.

Fucking cancerdome


----------



## LineageCold (Apr 12, 2014)

Starraver said:


> -rustled-.


----------



## Lurko (Apr 12, 2014)

Yikes yikes everyone calm down.


----------



## Regicide (Apr 12, 2014)

Sabl?s said:


> Dropping a steam roller on somebody is more impressive than a meteorite?


Maybe it's a really big steamroller.


----------



## Byrd (Apr 12, 2014)

His power of imagination is limited on how he uses it... 

Technically he can imagine the old man to have no bones, thus making him unable to move.

I actually give it to Grem on the account of he can actually do that


----------



## Iwandesu (Apr 12, 2014)

Sabl?s said:


> Are you people touched in the head or something.
> or is your reading comprehension really that awful?
> If someone can conjure something as immense as a 5 km meteorite. He can create a giant rock of 100 meters because it's perfectly within the scope of the NLF rule. The reality warper simply needs to posses the knowledge and mindset to use it in the appropriate manner.
> Fucking cancerdome


Who said he couldn't ?
About the steamroller this would do Jack to oonoki.(He could do 100 and would still be below the meteorite) I was answering the first part.


Regicide said:


> Maybe it's a really big steamroller.


Who knows?


----------



## Byrd (Apr 12, 2014)

Match starts

>Grem imagines Oonki has no bones or bones made out of cookies
> preventing him from doing any attacks
> ??????
> match over


----------



## shade0180 (Apr 12, 2014)

I think the point is, is it within his mind set to drop a steamroller on you or not. Even if he is bloodlusted we still consider how the character thinks you know.  

Anyway about inanimate and animate object it really depend on the conjurer(reality warper or whatever term you are currently using to call them)... We don't just assume someone can conjure a living being/object unless he has shown to do so... we have reality warpers that can only conjure non living objects (Firestorm for example)


----------



## Lurko (Apr 12, 2014)

Byrd said:


> Match starts
> 
> >Grem imagines Oonki has no bones or bones made out of cookies
> > preventing him from doing any attacks
> ...



I doubt he can use that on actual strong people,  he didn't do it to Kenny.


----------



## shade0180 (Apr 12, 2014)

Er is it in his mind set to even do that?


----------



## Sablés (Apr 12, 2014)

He did to Yachiru. He can do it to Onoki.

As for why he hasn't used it on Zaraki, a plausible reason is reiatsu which doesn't function in the same manner as chakra. That or CIS


----------



## Lurko (Apr 12, 2014)

Onoki is alot more durable than her and I think that's why he didn't do it to Kenny.


----------



## shade0180 (Apr 12, 2014)

Probably CIS then. You know this is Kubo we are talking about. 
Durability cannot help you against a reality warper.. The thing is if the reality warper turned someone into a cheese then he can turn someone into a cheese it wouldn't matter if you have a galaxy level durability or a tree level durability. what you need is reality warping resistance...


----------



## Sablés (Apr 12, 2014)

Former Obd Lurker. said:


> Onoki is alot more durable than her and I think that's why he didn't do it to Kenny.



Reality warping is hax

durability does not play a role.


----------



## Byrd (Apr 12, 2014)

Is CIS in this case...
He most certainly can use that on him


----------



## tkpirate (Apr 12, 2014)

Byrd said:


> >Grem imagines Oonki has no bones or bones made out of cookies



dosen't he needs to touch you to do that ?


----------



## Lurko (Apr 12, 2014)

If gremmy can truly do that then he soloes gauntlet style with speed equal.


----------



## Iwandesu (Apr 12, 2014)

Former Obd Lurker. said:


> If gremmy can truly do that then he soloes gauntlet style with speed equal.


Does juubi even have bones 
But yeah, Tomoki is kind of fucked here.


----------



## shade0180 (Apr 12, 2014)

He don't need Juubi to have bones he can just imagine Juubi as a cookie. The point of reality warping is if he reality warp stuff then he can reality warp stuffs it doesn't matter if he change the bones or shit  medium.. unless the character you are pitting him against has a resistance he is going to get warped by him.. Basically why father is pretty strong in a verse match..


----------



## Byrd (Apr 12, 2014)

tkpirate said:


> dosen't he needs to touch you to do that ?



Why would he have to? His powers doesn't work via contact... it works based on his mentality state... or what he imagines


----------



## Aphelion (Apr 12, 2014)

Byrd said:


> Why would he have to? His powers doesn't work via contact... it works based on his mentality state... or what he imagines



Because the only time he's ever manipulated someone's body directly is when he grabbed Yachiru's arm.  Him not trying to touch Kenpachi could just be chalked up to him wanting to savor the fight.


----------



## tkpirate (Apr 12, 2014)

Byrd said:


> Why would he have to? His powers doesn't work via contact... it works based on his mentality state... or what he imagines



his powers have obvious limitations.so shouldn't we stick with the feats and on-panel showings ?


----------



## Sablés (Apr 12, 2014)

EntangledHive said:


> Because the only time he's ever manipulated someone's body directly is when he grabbed Yachiru's arm.  Him not trying to touch Kenpachi could just be chalked up to him wanting to savor the fight.



He killed Guenael without touching him, IIRC.


----------



## blackguyinpinksuit (Apr 12, 2014)

Yeah but he made him so of course he could destroy him with just a thought.

OT: Water cube comes out of fucking nowhere surprising onoki follow by skyscraper sized giants arm turning his spine to applesauce.


----------



## Iwandesu (Apr 12, 2014)

shade0180 said:


> He don't need Juubi to have bones he can just imagine Juubi as a cookie. The point of reality warping is if he reality warp stuff then he can reality warp stuffs it doesn't matter if he change the bones or shit  medium.. unless the character you are pitting him against has a resistance he is going to get warped by him.. Basically why father is pretty strong in a verse match..


Wasn't father just about matter manipulation and that sun ?  (i don't recall reality warping from him, unless we can give truth powers to him)


----------



## Sablés (Apr 12, 2014)

regardless the sequence of events makes it obvious that touch is not necessary for Gremmy to manipulate others.

[] Yachiru feels her right arm turn brittle yet she's using her other arm to confirm it and apparently there's nothing wrong with since she doesn't detect any anomalies until Gremmy imagines it again, this time no physical contact occurred. [][]


----------



## blackguyinpinksuit (Apr 12, 2014)

Sabl?s said:


> regardless the sequence of events makes it obvious that touch is not necessary for Gremmy to manipulate others.
> 
> [] Yachiru feels her right arm turn brittle yet she's using her other arm to confirm it and apparently there's nothing wrong with since she doesn't detect any anomalies until Gremmy imagines it again, this time no physical contact occurred. [][]



Well shit  certainly did not catch that the first time. 

Just more proof CIS is hitting this kid something fierce.

Whelp i believed gremmy would in the first place so yeah .


----------



## Aphelion (Apr 13, 2014)

Sabl?s said:


> regardless the sequence of events makes it obvious that touch is not necessary for Gremmy to manipulate others.
> 
> [] Yachiru feels her right arm turn brittle yet she's using her other arm to confirm it and apparently there's nothing wrong with since she doesn't detect any anomalies until Gremmy imagines it again, this time no physical contact occurred. [][]



That's actually a good point 

Could be that once he makes contact, he doesn't need to maintain it, but who knows.

I just find it difficult to accept that Gremmy could have turned Kenpachi into a doughnut any time he wanted.


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Apr 13, 2014)

> I just find it difficult to accept that Gremmy could have turned Kenpachi into a doughnut any time he wanted.


----------



## Eldritch Sukima (Apr 13, 2014)

Gremmy has one and a half functioning brain cells and the imagination of a brick.

Wait, make that three functioning brain cells and the imagination of two bricks.


----------



## Aphelion (Apr 13, 2014)

And apparently imagining is the only thing he's "good at."

Poor kid


----------



## Regicide (Apr 13, 2014)

EntangledHive said:


> I just find it difficult to accept that Gremmy could have turned Kenpachi into a doughnut any time he wanted.


Gremmy was an arrogant little shit.

And then he started to enjoy the fight, and so probably didn't consider the option of turning Kenny into buttered toast.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Apr 13, 2014)

Regicide said:


> Gremmy was an arrogant little shit.
> 
> And then he started to enjoy the fight, and so probably didn't consider the option of turning Kenny into buttered toast.


----------



## LineageCold (Apr 13, 2014)




----------



## Vicotex (Apr 13, 2014)

Who was the strongest character he has turned into cookies.
And juubi can't seat and watch till he is turned into cookie


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Apr 13, 2014)

Vicotex said:


> Who was the strongest character he has turned into cookies.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 13, 2014)

> I just find it difficult to accept that Gremmy could have turned Kenpachi into a doughnut any time he wanted.


uh, that's because he can't 

be it reiatsu levels (lel) or needing to touch first


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Apr 13, 2014)

Fluttershy said:


> *uh, that's because he can't
> 
> be it reiatsu levels (lel) or needing to touch first*


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 13, 2014)




----------



## Sir Cool Blizzard (Apr 13, 2014)

As always, it is very difficult to determine the outcome of a match when one character is just hax based and other character is superior in combat. 
Also can't ohnoki make his body lighter by doing light weight rock technique if grenny turns his bones into cookies to prevent them from crumbling?? 
Either way I am leaning towards Grenny in this one since apparently he can do much more than what he has shown till now  
So Grenny wins this High Diff!!


----------



## FrozenFeathers (Apr 13, 2014)

Gremmy is looking to be the worst realty warper.


----------



## Rivers (Apr 13, 2014)

If Gremmy imagines two meteors he's got it in the bag.


----------



## Byrd (Apr 13, 2014)

FrozenFeathers said:


> Gremmy is looking to be the worst realty warper.



no he is pretty weak among reality warping


----------



## Vicotex (Apr 13, 2014)

He get rekt by buu


----------



## Lurko (Apr 13, 2014)

Fluttershy said:


> uh, that's because he can't
> 
> be it reiatsu levels (lel) or needing to touch first



Good to know I'm not the only one thinking otherwise.


----------



## Iwandesu (Apr 13, 2014)

FrozenFeathers said:


> Gremmy is looking to be the worst realty warper.


If worst = weakest then, kind of (the fairy tail guy was even weaker, though)
If worst = strongest he is at best top 50 in my head ,and there are tons of marvel/dc characters which i don't know, so...not really
Anyway, i think that unless he can do any direct RW on Kenny after the meteor we can't say he can do it to anyone at his level (I mean, how we apply reiatsu law to verse without it? Shouldn't we use Equality law here?)


----------



## Aphelion (Apr 13, 2014)

Fluttershy said:


> reiatsu levels


If that were the case I feel like we would've gotten a page of him trying to morph Kenpachi and it not working.


----------



## Sablés (Apr 13, 2014)

Touch isn't a requirement


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Apr 13, 2014)

I see no reason why Gremmy's reality warping wouldn't work on Oonoki, who has shown no feats of resisting reality warping at all (Nor is Oonoki so absurdly powerful that we'd disregard Gremmy's reality warping altogether). And it's not like imagining Oonoki with no bones falls outside of the scope of what he's capable of. It's well within his limits. The little shit takes this.


----------



## Vicotex (Apr 13, 2014)

These fellas wanna imply feats gremmy hasn't shown on panel


----------



## sephseph (Apr 14, 2014)

Gremmy imagines goku and solo nardo verse 
GG


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 14, 2014)

yeah, only what was shown on panel so far goes ? none of this "he should be able to do this"


plus, you need to put sufficient stress on them first for the cookie bones to break IIRC 


and i'm pretty sure there was some physical contact with Yachiru  ? run that again


----------



## Chad (Apr 14, 2014)

sephseph said:


> Gremmy imagines goku and solo nardo verse
> GG



Since this is the cancerdome and only involves HST and Fairy Tail, is the Goku you're thinking of Son Goku the 4 tails in Nardo?


----------



## Sablés (Apr 14, 2014)

If by "sufficient stress" you mean, Yachiru even attempting to move an inch of her body = death. Then yeah, good luck making hand-signs with that handicap


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 14, 2014)

it doesn't say inch there 

movement may mean regular superhuman shinigami movement  or just ~walking and such


Onoki needs to lift his hands just a bit to start forming jinton  (well, he'll do that anyway, so his arms would be mid-motion already by the time his bones are cookie .. and that's assuming the kid can make them so with a thought and not needing touch/proximity )


I actually don't recall him making hands signs for jinton . .. he sort of just forms the sphere and that's it .. I think






also, Kenpachi doesn't know what a cookie is ?


----------



## Sablés (Apr 14, 2014)

Gremme doesn't need touch. I explained why in the previous page, a plausible reason for him touching Yachiru was to apply enough pressure for the bones in her right arm to crumble since she was already in the air and attacking.

Don't see what movement has to do with it. Her bones are brittle as hell, it's reasonable to assume what applies for her legs, does to her hands to given they were emphasized the most. Onoki's hand signs have always consisted of him forming his fingers in a cone-shape and charging Jinton. Something Gremme can make inadvisable.


Yeah, they don't even know what bikes are either


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 14, 2014)

you're gonna have to link that explanation to me again 


and yeah, brittle, but how do we know *how* brittle ? 


and not like Oonoki isn't used to a fuckload of pain  .. who says he won't be able to finish charging/channeling chakra with a broken bone(s) in his arms ?


----------



## Tapion (Apr 14, 2014)

Fluttershy said:


> yeah, only what was shown on panel so far goes ? none of this "he should be able to do this"


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 14, 2014)

although if we're giving Gremster the meteor yield in durability then Oonoki is fucked and I'm outta options 


at least until we calc Oonoki to petatons via sub-atomic shit


----------



## Sablés (Apr 14, 2014)

Fluttershy said:


> you're gonna have to link that explanation to me again
> 
> 
> and yeah, brittle, but how do we know *how* brittle ?
> ...





It isn't so much that it's going to hurt as he won't be able to move his arms (Yachiru couldn't)  the moment he tries, much less charge a Jinton which isn't exactly instant.

And what do you mean how brittle? It's hax, he'll be in the same boat as Yachiru unless he's shown resistance to cookiefication. Onoki being an old fart who constantly wails about his weak backbone, which actually affected him in a fight IIRC, ain't helping none


----------



## Aphelion (Apr 14, 2014)

Fluttershy said:


> yeah, only what was shown on panel so far goes … none of this "he should be able to do this"


It depends.

If we're talking things like erasing people from existence or amping his strength and speed to ridiculous levels, then sure.

But if it's just arbitrary shit, then I see no reason for why he couldn't use it.  For example, there's no good reason to assume that just because he's only been shown morphing someones bones, he can't....say, morph someone's eyeballs into cookies


----------



## FrozenFeathers (Apr 14, 2014)

No one is making imaginary feats for Gremmy.
If a chef can make cake, said chef can make pastries, muffins and pizza as well.
If Gremmy can produce a meteor, then he can produce an iceberg,.
If Gremmy can create Gunniel then he can create fodder life forms(small flies/bugs) to distract Ohnoki.

Gremmy only erased his CREATION.
Gremmy only turned someone's bones into cookies after CONTACT.


----------



## Sablés (Apr 14, 2014)

FrozenFeathers said:


> Gremmy only erased his CREATION.
> Gremmy only turned someone's bones into cookies after CONTACT.



Yeah no, more like



> touching Yachiru was to apply enough pressure for the bones in her right arm to crumble since she was already in the air and attacking.



Yachiru was more than likely cookie dough  well before he touched her.


----------



## Source (Apr 14, 2014)

Fluttershy said:


> although if we're giving Gremster the meteor yield in durability then Oonoki is fucked and I'm outta options
> 
> 
> at least until we calc Oonoki to petatons via sub-atomic shit



Wasn't there a new calc that put Oonoki at 600 gigatons for the low end?

Eh, whatever.


----------



## Darth Niggatron (Apr 14, 2014)

Yea, there was.


----------



## Vicotex (Apr 14, 2014)

Oonoki is on Gigaton-petatons


----------



## Darth Niggatron (Apr 14, 2014)

Sabl?s said:


> He did to Yachiru. He can do it to Onoki.
> 
> As for why he hasn't used it on Zaraki, a plausible reason is reiatsu which doesn't function in the same manner as chakra. That or CIS



Bull fuckin' shit.
So he can do that to Supes too? He can only do it to the strongest person he's shown to affect i.e Yachiru. Anything other than that is a NLF.


----------



## Vicotex (Apr 14, 2014)

Thanks darth for pointing that out for 'em


----------



## Darth Niggatron (Apr 14, 2014)




----------



## Byrd (Apr 14, 2014)

People still not understanding what a NLF is...


----------



## Louis Cyphre (Apr 14, 2014)

> Don't need to touch Yachiru
> Scans show him touching Yachiru _then_ the cookie thing
> Speculation


----------



## tkpirate (Apr 14, 2014)

if Gremmy wasn't able to turn kenny's bones into cookies because of reiatsu level bs,then i think he shouldn't be able to do this to the people who are known for having high energy level(in their own manga) because of energy equivalence rule.


----------



## Louis Cyphre (Apr 14, 2014)

Gremmy must be the most stupid individual in the world then.
You know, he could just imagine Zaraki _dead
_
inb4 Reiatsu level


----------



## Louis Cyphre (Apr 14, 2014)

tkpirate said:


> cookies because of reiatsu level bs



MY FORESIGHT TRANSCENDS THE GODS


----------



## Byrd (Apr 14, 2014)

Little late there


----------



## Louis Cyphre (Apr 14, 2014)

Byrd said:


> Little late there


Shut up, Byrd.
It was the Hivemind then


----------



## Fujita (Apr 14, 2014)

_However_

If Gremmy can't transform Kenpachi because of reiatsu

Is there no way to equalize that? 

On the one hand, it seems like implying that if you have enough energy you can duplicate what Haki does and hit Logias like they were solid. 

On the other, it seems based on reiatsu level more than specific technique... though... you should really call it a property of reiatsu


----------



## tkpirate (Apr 14, 2014)

Louis Cyphre said:


> Gremmy must be the most stupid individual in the world then.
> You know, he could just imagine Zaraki _dead
> _



it's more like he could just imagine all the shinigami and the soul king dead.


----------



## Darth Niggatron (Apr 14, 2014)

Fujita said:


> _However_
> 
> If Gremmy can't transform Kenpachi because of reiatsu



This, then.
Why hasn't he done that?
I still call bullshit on the hax resistance thing tho. It tells a lot that the only person he's used it on is Yachiru a.k.a fodder.


----------



## Vicotex (Apr 14, 2014)

That kid can't imagine shit, then oonoki uses replacement jutsu to counter the imagination stuff


----------



## Lurko (Apr 14, 2014)

FrozenFeathers said:


> No one is making imaginary feats for Gremmy.
> If a chef can make cake, said chef can make pastries, muffins and pizza as well.
> If Gremmy can produce a meteor, then he can produce an iceberg,.
> If Gremmy can create Gunniel then he can create fodder life forms(small flies/bugs) to distract Ohnoki.
> ...



If he has to touch someone to do that then this thread would change alot.


----------



## shade0180 (Apr 14, 2014)

> This, then.
> Why hasn't he done that?



Because lolkubo's mediocre writing...


----------



## Darth Niggatron (Apr 14, 2014)

That isn't an excuse.
Why didn't Naruto nuke the moon? Because Kishi's shitty writing.
Moon lvl Naruto, then?


----------



## Fujita (Apr 14, 2014)

Well, CIS is certainly a thing


----------



## Aphelion (Apr 14, 2014)

tkpirate said:


> it's more like he could just imagine all the shinigami and the soul king dead.





Louis Cyphre said:


> Gremmy must be the most stupid individual in the world then.
> You know, he could just imagine Zaraki _dead
> _
> inb4 Reiatsu level



Have you people even read the chapters?  He's never come close to showing the level of range or control necessary to do that.  He can't even keeps his effects active on a single person for an extended period of time, forget an entire population.  The reason he hasn't just turned Kenpachi into cookies/instakilled him in someway and be done with it is because he's insane/massively arrogant.  He even made an arena for them to fight on, so clearly he was planning on make their battle a spectacle from the get-go.


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Apr 14, 2014)

Lol@bang's rambling.


----------



## Darth Niggatron (Apr 14, 2014)

shade0180 said:


> No he can't do it to Supes, Supes has a fuckton of hax Resistance. He can do it to someone like Goku or Vegito or other superbrick that doesn't have a resistance to reality warping.
> 
> 
> Bang you are being a retard here just because of HST using a hax power.. Seriously why doesn't supes throw everyone that he fight to the sun why doesn't flash sends everyone to the speed force why don't wonder woman use her arsenal of magical weapon and armors to fight everyone she faces. Why doesn't any superbricks fucking Blitz bruce. Because Plot demands that they don't use it.. It boils down to PIS or CIS..



No need to get your panties in a bunch, Shade.
CIS is a possiblity, yea, but so is the possibility that it's because he just can't.
No need to second guess shit. If he has done it to someone stronger than Kenpachi, we can call CIS, but for now, he's stuck at his strongest showing.


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Apr 14, 2014)

> for now, he's stuck at his strongest showing.


Just when will you stop i wonder?


----------



## Aphelion (Apr 14, 2014)

> for now, he's stuck at his strongest showing.


Not how reality warping works bud


----------



## Louis Cyphre (Apr 14, 2014)

EntangledHive said:


> Have you people even read the chapters?  He's never come close to showing the level of range or control necessary to do that.  He can't even keeps his effects active on a single person for an extended period of time, forget an entire population.






> The reason he hasn't just turned Kenpachi into cookies and be done with it is because he's insane/massively arrogant.



*Spoiler*: __ 








Or because he can't do that without touching someone, that's why he is spending the whole fight materializing shit despite admiting _he want to *annihilate* Kenpachi_.
He is basically in bloodlust mode the whole fight.


----------



## Louis Cyphre (Apr 14, 2014)

Here
Gremmy should learn with Dormammu


----------



## Aphelion (Apr 14, 2014)

I was more addressing what pirate said, probably should have made them separate replies.



> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


_
*Spoiler*:  




He continued to effect Yachiru's bones even after he released his grip.  It's honestly more reasonable to assume that her arm broke as soon as he touched her because of the recoil on her bones, rather then him needing to make contact.

As for him being bloodlusted, that doesn't mean he doesn't want to savor the fight, which he clearly does.  The last two chapters are even called "the killers high"


_


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Apr 14, 2014)

that legit must be the most retarded reality warping argument I've ever heard in my life.

he can;t do it because Naruto never nuked the moon

jesus fucking christ


----------



## Louis Cyphre (Apr 14, 2014)

> It's honestly more reasonable to assume that her arm broke as soon as he touched her because of the recoil on her bones, rather then him needing to make contact.


If her bones were cookies _before_ he touched her, she should've broken them by the _simple fact she's moving her body weight in a full charge attack using a fucking metal blade._
You know what happened after the scene her arm was broke? More bones were broken because she _tried to move._



> As for him being bloodlusted, that doesn't mean he doesn't want to savor the fight, which he clearly does. The last two chapters are even called "the killers high"


He's clearly going all out, that's why he summoned a _fucking meteor_.


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Apr 14, 2014)

> If her bones were cookies before he touched her, she should've broken them by the simple fact she's moving her body weight in a full charge attack using a fucking metal blade.



not how physics works bud.

she wouldn't feel a thing until inertia comes into effect, i.e when she hits something or when he touches her arm.



> He's clearly going all out, that's why he summoned a fucking meteor.



Exacta, he summoned it because he's fighting Kenpachi, he's lowering himself to Kenpachi's level because he's an arrogant moron who's current experiencing the "killers high" (bravo kubo 10/10 btw).

If he couldn't reality warp things he wasn't touching then where did the meteor come from? Where did the water come from?


----------



## Darth Niggatron (Apr 14, 2014)

Nightbringer said:


> that legit must be the most retarded reality warping argument I've ever heard in my life.
> 
> he can;t do it because Naruto never nuked the moon
> 
> jesus fucking christ



Wait, wot?
Are you high?
Shade is attributing Gremmy not warping Kenpachi to death to Kubo's bad writing, I'm countering by saying author's intent doesn't matter.
What does Naruto nuking the moon have to do with anything? That's just an analogy.


----------



## Louis Cyphre (Apr 14, 2014)

Nightbringer said:


> not how physics works bud.
> 
> she wouldn't feel a thing until inertia comes into effect, i.e when she hits something or when he touches her arm.


Are you saying cookie bones can sustain the weight of a arm in motion without breaking? 



> If he couldn't reality warp things he wasn't touching then where did the meteor come from? Where did the water come from?


Because his power is more like materializing/transmutation?
Low level reality warping thought


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Apr 14, 2014)

this is a pointless argument anyway because Gremmy can still just summon a meteor half a nanometer above the old dudes head and splat him before he can get his arms up for Jinton.

inb4 meteor needs time to build up KE

It came into existance moving as fast as it is, unless you think he summoned it and waiting around for it to get that fast before springing it on Kenpachi.


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Apr 14, 2014)

Louis Cyphre said:


> Are you saying cookie bones can sustain the weight of a arm in motion without breaking?



I'm saying it doesn't have to.

you know how they say it's not the fall that kills you, it's hitting the ground? This is exactly that, her cookie bones don't have to do anything remotely bone like until it comes to absorbing the force of her hit, which will only arrive when she strikes a target.

Or in the case of what we are shown someone strikes her.




Louis Cyphre said:


> Because his power is more like *materializing/transmutation*?
> Low level reality warping thought



then he can transmute oonoiki problem solved. 

goddamnit cancerdome


----------



## Aphelion (Apr 14, 2014)

Louis Cyphre said:


> Are you saying cookie bones can sustain the weight of a arm in motion without breaking?
> 
> 
> Because his power is more like materializing/transmutation?
> Low level reality warping thought



If she's just flying through the air without actually moving her arm around, then yes.

And just to reiterate.  Gremmy's an arrogant prick.  Just turning Kenpachi into cookies wouldn't be "fun."


----------



## Darth Niggatron (Apr 14, 2014)

Nightbringer said:


> this is a pointless argument anyway because Gremmy can still just summon a meteor half a nanometer above the old dudes head and splat him before he can get his arms up for Jinton.
> 
> inb4 meteor needs time to build up KE
> 
> It came into existance moving as fast as it is, unless you think he summoned it and waiting around for it to get that fast before springing it on Kenpachi.


Why didn't he do it against Kenpachi, then?

By your logic that 'it came into existence moving as fast as it is', the meteor calc is debunked, anyways.


----------



## tkpirate (Apr 14, 2014)

EntangledHive said:


> Have you people even read the chapters?  He's never come close to showing the level of range or control necessary to do that.  He can't even keeps his effects active on a single person for an extended period of time, forget an entire population.  The reason he hasn't just turned Kenpachi into cookies/instakilled him in someway and be done with it is because he's insane/massively arrogant.  He even made an arena for them to fight on, so clearly he was planning on make their battle a spectacle from the get-go.



if he could really turn people into cookies at will(without some reiatsu BS or something)he should be able to do that to everyone in a 1 on 1 fight,including people like Kenpachi,current Ichigo,Aizen,Yama,all the Royal guards and even probably the Soul king.


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Apr 14, 2014)

Bang on hax:

it's not a thing, it;s just applied DC

yep



> if he could really turn people into cookies at will(without some reiatsu BS or something)he should be able to do that to everyone in a 1 on 1 fight,including people like Kenpachi,current Ichigo,Aizen,Yama,all the Royal guards and even probably the Soul king.



As should every Reality warping character in existance, they don't because they're not written to, same way Flash is not written to speedforce dump all his opponents and Superman doesn't throw people into the sun all the time.


----------



## Aphelion (Apr 14, 2014)

tkpirate said:


> if he could really turn people into cookies at will(without some reiatsu BS or something)he should be able to do that to everyone in a 1 on 1 fight,including people like Kenpachi,current Ichigo,Aizen,Yama,all the Royal guards and even probably the Soul king.



You didn't say 1 on 1 fight, you implied he could just do that to all of them at once


----------



## Darth Niggatron (Apr 14, 2014)

2km/s is Ablation velocity.
By saying he can form the meteor anywhere, we can no longer apply it.
I'm done here anyways. Shade's advice is excellent, as always.


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Apr 14, 2014)

what's a good HST character example here 

okay you know how Kakashi never just kamui'd the villains of Part 1 even though current events show he can use it dozens of times without much strain?

this is that.


----------



## tkpirate (Apr 14, 2014)

Nightbringer said:


> As should every Reality warping character in existance, they don't because they're not written to, same way Flash is not written to speedforce dump all his opponents and Superman doesn't throw people into the sun all the time.



yeah you're probably right.but him being able to do that to absolute top tiers like the Soul king and not doing it because of only CIS,is it the same?also i don't know if all reality warping characters have limitations as Gremmy dose.


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Apr 14, 2014)

we can't say for sure.

who knows, maybe the Soul King is immune to reality warping.

also chances of Soul King and Gremmy ever meeting is slim to none.

though Ywach is meant to inherit their abilities so we'll see.


----------



## shade0180 (Apr 14, 2014)

tkpirate said:


> yeah you're probably right.but him being able to do that to absolute top tiers like the Soul king and not doing it because of only CIS,is it the same?also i don't know if all reality warping characters have limitations as Gremmy dose.



It can fall to PIS, Like let say soul king has shown no reality warping resistance until EoS, Then to stop Gremmy from moving the plot since he isn't the main character or shit... Kubo offs Gremmy before he had any chances of meeting the soul king since he basically is the only one that has the power that cannot be countered. .. Shit like that happens.

This cases aren't special you can also see this happen in comic, books and even games. You know when you have the perfect character to stop the current enemy and for some reason the game doesn't want you to access this ability or the character is send to some other place so that he cannot help you in those situation where he has the perfect ability for it.


----------



## Aphelion (Apr 14, 2014)

Gremmy's chances of meeting the Soul King are slim, but Yhwach's aren't.


----------



## tkpirate (Apr 14, 2014)

shade0180 said:


> It can fall to PIS, Like let say soul king has shown no reality warping resistance until EoS, Then to stop Gremmy from moving the plot since he isn't the main character or shit... Kubo offs Gremmy before he had any chances of meeting the soul king since he basically is the only one that has the power that cannot be countered. .. Shit like that happens.
> This cases aren't special you can also see this happen in comic, books and even games. You know when you have the perfect character to stop the current enemy and for some reason the game doesn't want you to access this ability or the character is send to some other place so that he cannot help you in those situation where he has the perfect ability for it.



yeah i agree.



EntangledHive said:


> Gremmy's chances of meeting the Soul King are slim, but Yhwach's aren't.



it's not because of that.it makes the power level look fucked up.though i guess it's just  shitty writing from kubo.


----------



## Aphelion (Apr 14, 2014)

...Being able to fight people otherwise above your weight class is kind of the point of hax


----------



## Byrd (Apr 14, 2014)

Hax abilities are basically abilities that bypass conventional durability. A character is hax when he can do that. That's why they usually would have to show resistance to those type of attacks. You can have planet level characters getting defeated by street level characters on the account of hax if they haven't shown the resistance to those.


----------



## tkpirate (Apr 14, 2014)

EntangledHive said:


> ...Being able to fight people otherwise above your weight class is kind of the point of hax



it's not only being able to fight people above his weight class.it's like he should defeat most if not all people who are above his weight class.yet he wouldn't defeat anyone and wouldn't use his hax and that's shitty writing.


----------



## Iwandesu (Apr 14, 2014)

tkpirate said:


> it's not only being able to fight people above his weight class.it's like he should defeat most if not all people who are above his weight class.yet he wouldn't defeat anyone and wouldn't use his hax and that's shitty writing.


That's kubo to you 
 is only me or bleach mid-high tiers are soloing the verse for a while?


----------



## Byrd (Apr 14, 2014)

It's the same writing as Croc vs Luffy during their third match


----------



## Aphelion (Apr 14, 2014)

tkpirate said:


> it's not only being able to fight people above his weight class.it's like he should defeat most if not all people who are above his weight class.yet he wouldn't defeat anyone and wouldn't use his hax and that's shitty writing.



It's because he's handicapped by his mindset/personality.

Honestly, when it comes to writing a power like Gremmy's you could do a lot worse.


----------



## shade0180 (Apr 14, 2014)

At least Kubo is using his power.... Comics have worse writing than that.. Supes getting blitz and punched by a magic wielding street leveler(the guy has no super human stat) and getting a nosebleed out of it.


----------



## Iwandesu (Apr 14, 2014)

shade0180 said:


> At least Kubo is using his power.... Comics have worse writing than that.. Supes getting blitz and punched by a magic wielding street leveler(the guy has no super human stat) and getting a nosebleed out of it.


I like the gramma wiping the floor with hulk better


----------



## tkpirate (Apr 14, 2014)

EntangledHive said:


> Honestly, when it comes to writing a power like Gremmy's you could do a lot worse.



atleast the author should explain the power properly.and when a character has a more haxed power,though dosen't use it,the author should try to give atleast a BS explanation why he didn't used it.


----------



## Aphelion (Apr 14, 2014)

tkpirate said:


> atleast the author should explain the power properly.and when a character has a more haxed power,though dosen't use it,the author should try to give atleast a BS explanation why he didn't used it.



Just because it's not directly spoon fed to you doesn't mean there's not an explanation.  I'm not sure how a personality handicap is "BS."


----------



## Regicide (Apr 14, 2014)

Bang, do you actually understand what ablation speed is?


----------



## Sablés (Apr 14, 2014)

Louis Cyphre said:


> > Don't need to touch Yachiru
> > Scans show him touching Yachiru _then_ the cookie thing
> > Speculation


Oh yeah, much better to assume that the guy whose entire shtick is imagination and is shitty at everything else needs to use his hands when nothing of the sort has been implied or suggested.



> If her bones were cookies before he touched her, she should've broken them by the simple fact she's moving her body weight in a full charge attack using a fucking metal blade.
> You know what happened after the scene her arm was broke? More bones were broken because she tried to move.



Really mindboggling me how many times I'm going to explain this in a single thread before it sinks in. If  all of Yachiru's  bones were cookies at the time of contact, she would have noticed the inconsistency when she used her other arm and turned her head to assess the state of her right arm. Clearly, that isn't the case.


----------



## Byrd (Apr 14, 2014)

Will have to agree with Stables... given the fact that if it only acted upon touch then her other bones wouldn't have been affected... next we see her _*entire*_ body being affected thus mooting the point that he needs to have contact


----------



## Keishin (Apr 14, 2014)

Byrd said:


> Hax abilities are basically abilities that bypass conventional durability. A character is hax when he can do that. That's why they usually would have to show resistance to those type of attacks. You can have planet level characters getting defeated by street level characters on the account of hax if they haven't shown the resistance to those.



Bambietta and Barragan solo?


----------



## Iwandesu (Apr 14, 2014)

Keishin said:


> Bambietta and Barragan solo?


That kira rip-off ? They did say she could've ended the soul Society. 
Respira soloing bleach is kind of unlikely but does has the potential 


iwandesu said:


> is only me or bleach mid-high tiers are soloing the verse for a while?


I speak the truth and only the truth


----------



## Louis Cyphre (Apr 14, 2014)

Sabl?s said:


> Snip



I've already conceded that shit but Nesha deleted the message for some reason...
101 modding.


----------



## shade0180 (Apr 14, 2014)

NF Mods 101

Delete all replies that are talking about the thread topic as long as it has insult to make the thread look confusing...


----------



## KaiserWombat (Apr 14, 2014)

Yeah, the better decision for a mod to take is to take one whiff of the awfulness composing this thread and just shut down the whole sumbitch immediately for its audacity to continue surviving and reproducing bollocks

A prime example of this in action in 3...

2...

1...

0.

Modding 102.


----------

